# Hardtail Hunter Stand



## robertyb (Oct 4, 2004)

I have been hunting from an original Hardtail Hunter stand  since they first came on the market. They used to be heavily advertised in Ga. Sportsman magazine and were found mostly at the Buckaramas. Are they still for sale? I need to upgrade mine as it is getting a little on the worn side and might only have another 10 years or so to go if not fixed. With all the extra equipment I have had to add over the years it must weigh over 16 lbs.  Getting hard for a 54 year old to pack in over a mile or two and still drag a deer out also.

If any of you work for the company (if they still exist) please PM me. I have a question...

For the younger hunters looking for a stand, I hope they are still on the market. One of the best out there bar none.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 5, 2004)

I found this on the web:

http://sycamoreisland.bizhosting.com/scout_2.html

check the links on the right, are these the same stands?


----------



## robertyb (Oct 5, 2004)

Bingo,
That is them alright. A few changes made over the years but not many at all just looking at the pictures. Hmmm, might have to buy a new one if can't locate the guy that makes them.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is the last phone # I had for them. 770-242-2036


----------



## BUCK SLAYER (Oct 8, 2004)

As far as i know they are still located outside mcdonough ga on kellytown rd.I have been huntin out of them for 10 years and still love em.I got one of the originals but went 2 years ago and bought a new one.They also have a cable style stand that is nice my buddy has got one.It has six teeth on the top and bottom compared to the two on the original hardtail.


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 11, 2004)

I bought one last year at the Buckarama in Perry. I didn't see them there this year. It is definitly the lightest stand I've ever seen. Comfortable also.


----------

